# Batch Dateien?



## Maik (27. März 2001)

Hallo @ all!

Kennt hier jemand Tutorial Seiten, zum Thema: Wie erstelle ich Batch Dateien?

Danke im Vorraus.

Cu Maik


----------



## Quentin (27. März 2001)

*hm...*

ne ich kenn keins, aber ist nicht schwer, hast du ein spezielles problem, dann kann ich dir wahrscheinlich  helfen...

sonst wäre es ja vielleicht mal zeit für mich ein tut zu schreiben, oder? hehe 

cheers


----------



## Maik (27. März 2001)

*Tut ist sehr gut*

Ja es wäre gut wenn du ein Tut schreibst.
ich habe nämlich kein bestimmtes Problem. es ist für jemand anderes.

Danke!! 

Cu Maik


----------



## Quentin (27. März 2001)

hm, gib mir zeit (vieeeell zeit)

oder is es dringend, ich muss nämlich arbeiten


----------



## Maik (27. März 2001)

*Lass dir Zeit*

Wenn du arbeiten musst, dann lass dir Zeit. So eilig ist es
auch nicht. Danke trotzdem

Cu Maik


----------



## Quentin (27. März 2001)

*so, da isses *

ich hab zwar kein tut selbst geschrieben, aber eines gefunden.

veröffentlichen darf ich den link ja wohl, da im dokument folgendes verankert ist:

<font face="Courier New, Courier" size="2" color="#800000"><b>
----------------------------------
Copyright (c) 1994 Horst Schaeffer
----------------------------------
Frei fuer nicht-kommerzielle Weitergabe
Dank an Rainer Heuwes und Harald Gerber fuer ihre Mitwirkung!
</b></font>



der link: http://www16.brinkster.com/quentin/batchkurs.zip



hope that helps.

regards
[Editiert von Quentin am 27.03.2001 um 13:53]


----------



## Maik (27. März 2001)

*Super!*

Danke. werd ich gleich mal öffnen.

Cu Maik


----------

